# Change Passenger Rating



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Greetings. Is it possible to change rating on a passenger? My last ride yesterday was an XL to a country club in Pearl River. Go to put my daughter's car seat in car this morning and notice that the asses in the back seat were drinking tall boys. I should have realized they were a problem when their rating was 4.5. Thanks.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Ubers response:

"We're so sorry to hear about this, ****.
Bringing open containers of alcohol is prohibited, as explained in our Community Guidelines. As a result of your claim, we will be reaching out to this rider and further investigating this matter.

Regarding about the ratings, please note that in an effort to keep the rating system fair to both riders and drivers, we're unable to provide, adjust, or remove ratings for individual trips.
Your feedback is important, and will help us maintain a safe and comfortable experience for everyone. Please let us know if we can help with anything else."

Thanks Captain obvious. So now I'm sure I will also get a revenge rating for this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You will not get a Revenge rating.

And they expect you to notice the tallboys BEFORE you rate the customer.

On the plus side, because of your complaint, you won't be matched with that pax again.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You will not get a Revenge rating.
> 
> And they expect you to notice the tallboys BEFORE you rate the customer.
> 
> On the plus side, because of your complaint, you won't be matched with that pax again.


Lesson learned. I will be more diligent in checking out the car prior to rating.


----------



## Admin212 (May 22, 2016)

Driver can't change rating.
But pax can change it unlimitedly.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I went specifically to ask the Police about booze in the car. It's completely legal in Victoria, unless there is an alcohol ban (Like some festivals in St. Kilda).

I've found that letting them drink actually calms them considerably. I also get along with party goers, but I know well that some of you don't. 

Uber's rule on alcohol is subject to local laws. It isn't like the minors rule, for that, they will come down hard (from what I've seen) but the alcohol is something we all get a choice on. 

Lastly, I'm not advocating you allow booze in the car. I have a unique way of going about things that works for me. You do you, but I wanted to relay that I've actually researched this and there's no legal issue.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I had a pool on Monday night on my DF home. First two Pool pax guys were irritating me. App first asked me to pick up “Tariq.” Halfway to Tariq, app pings to pick up new pax “Khalil” first. However, I’d be passing Tariq while picking up Khalil.

Instead, I stopped for Tariq halfway to Khalil. Unfortunately, Tariq is a clown. He casually gets into my car but leaves open my back door while passing cars whoosh past. I instruct him to close my door. Then he says he left his wallet at his job there and he’ll be right back. I would have cancelled him but I had the pickup screen in front of me for Khalil, not Tariq. Tariq gets out and I see him casually wandering around his job behind a fence. I decided to leave him there and go pick up Khalil instead.

I go to Best Buy and Khalil is out front of the closed store with co-workers, on his phone. He gets in my car without addressing me. I asked him to confirm his name and he did, then continued to blab on the phone for the next 20 minutes.

Tariq calls me to ask if I’m returning to pick him up again. I said yes. Again he casually gets in while taking his time to shut my back door.

Halfway to dropping off these two clowns, third ping arrives. Ten seconds after reaching her corner pickup, polite little Chinese girl “Lydia” gets in. She just needs to go about a mile.

On my way to drop off Lydia, Khalil surprised me by saying he’d like to get out now so I drop him off and no longer need to listen to him on the phone.

After dropping off Lydia, I get a n Express Pool ping tp pick up “Lindsey” at the corner of a little street in the hood. I get there but no Lindsey. I call her and tell her I’m at 20th & Watkins waiting with a pax for her. She replied she’s unfamiliar with Watkins Street. I ask if she requested Express Pool. She concedes she did. I told her that’s on her then to get here. We spotted each other as the timer expired but I let her in.

I arrived at the drop off for Tariq. I had to wake him up. He too was Express Pool. He was disappointed that I didn’t drive further to his house but he got out. Lindsey began asking how much longer until arrival, claiming she thought we’d be there by now, etc. Upon arrival, she asks me if that’s the bar she listed in her destination? I confirmed yes so she got out and my Pool was finished.

The ratings screen appeared. I only read the top three names for Khalil, Tariq, and Lydia. I forgot that the fourth name Lindsey would be visible if I scrolled the screen up. 

I gave each guy two stars for annoying me. Having just dropped off Lindsey, I intended to give her two stars as well for annoying me.

Unfortunately, being a little tired on my way home and irritated with that long Pool, I confused the names Lydia and Lindsey. I mistakenly rated Lydia the two stars I had meant to rate Lindsey. Only seeing the top three names on my screen, I absentmindedly slid closed the ratings. Thus, I accidentally rated Lindsey five stars by not rating her since her name was the last one listed and I had not seen it. Right away, I realized my mistaken ratings as to the women.

When I got home, I repeatedly tried different ways to upgrade the rating for Lydia but to no avail. Uber just sent me the automated response that I was not allowed to change her rating. I felt bad for her as she had done nothing wrong.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Stray cat said:


> I had a pool on Monday night on my DF home. First two Pool pax guys were irritating me. App first asked me to pick up "Tariq." Halfway to Tariq, app pings to pick up new pax "Khalil" first. However, I'd be passing Tariq while picking up Khalil.
> 
> Instead, I stopped for Tariq halfway to Khalil. Unfortunately, Tariq is a clown. He casually gets into my car but leaves open my back door while passing cars whoosh past. I instruct him to close my door. Then he says he left his wallet at his job there and he'll be right back. I would have cancelled him but I had the pickup screen in front of me for Khalil, not Tariq. Tariq gets out and I see him casually wandering around his job behind a fence. I decided to leave him there and go pick up Khalil instead.
> 
> ...


This is proof that Express Pool causes brain damage


----------

